# Room brightness



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Does the brightness of the room affect birds from being active because my room is always dark because the sun is at the front of the house and my bedroom is at the back of the house and all Rocko and Loki seem to do is eat and sleep nothing else and its definitely because the room is dark.Would it be ok to put Rockos cage beside the window so all the light shines in his cage.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes, birds like light. I remember I rescued one of my budgies from a house where he was an only bird in a dark room. When I brought him into my greenroom with so much light, he was a completely different bird in seconds


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

His cage dosent even look good beside the window.


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

I invested in two bird lights for both Sammy and Pickles. They have been under them for a couple of weeks now. Both sing more and seem much happier. I have full spectrum lighting in my finch room too and they are very active and sing and fly all day.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

TexTiel said:


> I invested in two bird lights for both Sammy and Pickles. They have been under them for a couple of weeks now. Both sing more and seem much happier. I have full spectrum lighting in my finch room too and they are very active and sing and fly all day.


Could u show me the lights can u use them during the day


----------



## Arun (Nov 27, 2014)

Yes, Birds are supposed to like light, being nature's component. Not my Coco  My male tiel has been getting cranky if his cage's cloth-cover, used to get them to sleep, is removed in the morning, even after a 10-12hr nap. He hates the morning & screams our head off, till his cloth-cover is back on. He would do this until noon if not-completely-covered & then we can take the cover off for the rest of the day.

Purely hormonal, as it's only the Male? We tried ignoring the screaming, then covering the cage with the cloth, but these are an everyday routine & instead of being a time-out, he now can keep quiet ONLY if covered. The hen screams very rarely.

Also, I've read about the benefits of sunshine on tiels (VitE,D etc. & calcium absorption), but Coco gets scared when left alone( with the hen, Cindy, though) in the patio. He keeps looking at the sky, totally lost into it & screaming for us to come &get him.This behavior is since his 2nd year, when we got his hen, until when he was an outdoor-singing-beauty. Any thoughts/similar experiences?

#FrustratingButCantStopLoving


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Arun said:


> Yes, Birds are supposed to like light, being nature's component. Not my Coco  My male tiel has been getting cranky if his cage's cloth-cover, used to get them to sleep, is removed in the morning, even after a 10-12hr nap. He hates the morning & screams our head off, till his cloth-cover is back on. He would do this until noon if not-completely-covered & then we can take the cover off for the rest of the day.
> 
> Purely hormonal, as it's only the Male? We tried ignoring the screaming, then covering the cage with the cloth, but these are an everyday routine & instead of being a time-out, he now can keep quiet ONLY if covered. The hen screams very rarely.
> 
> ...


Sometimes when Rocko is sitting at the window he flys away like he saw something scary outside also I bring him in the sun wearing his harness and he enjoys it.


----------



## Lulu-Tiel (Jun 3, 2012)

My bedroom is in the basement which is where my birds are as well. I have a window that faces south. I use additional lighting above my cages (UVA/UVB) and I have several other lamps. On a sunny day it's nice and bright but on cloudy days it's fairly dark. 

Lighting is very important in maintaining healthy birds.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Lulu-Tiel said:


> My bedroom is in the basement which is where my birds are as well. I have a window that faces south. I use additional lighting above my cages (UVA/UVB) and I have several other lamps. On a sunny day it's nice and bright but on cloudy days it's fairly dark.
> 
> Lighting is very important in maintaining healthy birds.


Sometimes I have to have my bedroom light on in the day when theres no sun but even when there is sun the birds are not active because not enough light gets in the room.And Rockos cage is beside the window where the curtains are so the curtains are blocking some light from getting at his cage.I also noticed Loki is more active in the day and Rocko in the night.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

yes, it does really affect them. birds are almost completely blind in the dark, they rely on the sun to know what time of day it is. 
i put my bird to bed at 7:30, because thats when he starts getting cranky and fussy. but when you try and do that during the summer when the sun is still up he won't be having any of it. 

plus sunlight is extremely important for a birds health in general. it's important to give your birds a good view of the sunlight all day but not put them in direct sunlight. 

putting a bedroom light on isn't the same. in fact, my bird hates when i do that. they can tell the difference--birds love natural light better. i find even on cloudy days Miso hates it when i leave the bedroom light on, it messes with his natural schedule and he gets really cranky. 

really the best thing to do is just leave the blinds open all day for them and make sure they'r never in direct sunlight (birds have very small bodies with no sweat glands and overheat very easily, and it can be fatal quite fast)


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

galactickiwi said:


> yes, it does really affect them. birds are almost completely blind in the dark, they rely on the sun to know what time of day it is.
> i put my bird to bed at 7:30, because thats when he starts getting cranky and fussy. but when you try and do that during the summer when the sun is still up he won't be having any of it.
> 
> plus sunlight is extremely important for a birds health in general. it's important to give your birds a good view of the sunlight all day but not put them in direct sunlight.
> ...


My room is not dark like what your thinking the sunlight does get it and he also goes out wearing his harness and my birds never get cranky and their ok on cloudy days with the light on


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

So, again, I find myself wondering why you make threads to ask questions only to then ignore all the advice you're given. 

You've been told how important proper lighting is for birds. You've told us that your room is dark and your birds are inactive during the day. So it seems pretty clear that you need to get them better lighting. 

If you aren't willing to act on suggestions to get your birds proper care, then why waste everyone's time asking for advice?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> So, again, I find myself wondering why you make threads to ask questions only to then ignore all the advice you're given.
> 
> You've been told how important proper lighting is for birds. You've told us that your room is dark and your birds are inactive during the day. So it seems pretty clear that you need to get them better lighting.
> 
> If you aren't willing to act on suggestions to get your birds proper care, then why waste everyone's time asking for advice?


What are u talking about I didnt ignore any advice they are active during the day just less active than in the night and take naps but thats all normal its not because of the light because sunlight does get in the room.And my bedroom light is one of those fluorescent lights I dont know if thats the right word.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Brandon2k14 said:


> my room is always dark because the sun is at the front of the house and my bedroom is at the back of the house and all Rocko and Loki seem to do is eat and sleep nothing else and its definitely because the room is dark.


Was this not what you said at the beginning of the thread?


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Yes.They mostly take naps and eat during the day but thats normal.Loki is active during the day Rocko is more active at night.Also I have been bringing them in the living room because its nice and bright.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

Also some mornings I train Rocko so hes active when were training.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It is not normal for birds to only eat and sleep during the day. If that is all they're doing, then they need more light or more toys or both.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> It is not normal for birds to only eat and sleep during the day. If that is all they're doing, then they need more light or more toys or both.


I didnt say that its normal for them to take naps and eat during the day I never said they dont play.They take more naps than they do play thats why I thought it was because of the room but its not.But they are highly active when in a different part of the house.Also my bedroom isnt huge so they dont have alot of space if they want to fly.But when they are downstairs they have lots of space to fly all over the place.Rocko loves flying around the living room.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Really? This is not what you said? Because I don't see anything in here that indicates that they play.



Brandon2k14 said:


> all Rocko and Loki seem to do is eat and sleep nothing else


Also, if they are more active in other parts of the house then that's pretty good evidence that their inactivity in your room IS because of the lighting.

I'm not sure why you're so eager to write off the advice you're getting when you brought this up in the first place. Did you not want to learn more about how to care for your birds?


----------



## TexTiel (Mar 17, 2013)

Brandon, I sent you a pm.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Really? This is not what you said? Because I don't see anything in here that indicates that they play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I didnt mention that they play because I wasnt thinking about it stop arguing over something stupid this thread is now closed.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I am not arguing, I am trying to help you help your birds.

I'd hope their health and welfare would mean more to you than "something stupid" because that is what we're discussing in this thread. 

It's really concerning that you seem to shut down every time someone responds to one of your requests for advice by telling you that you need to change something in an inconvenient way.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> I am not arguing, I am trying to help you help your birds.
> 
> I'd hope their health and welfare would mean more to you than "something stupid" because that is what we're discussing in this thread.
> 
> It's really concerning that you seem to shut down every time someone responds to one of your requests for advice by telling you that you need to change something in an inconvenient way.


No its only you I shut down to.Textiel has been helping me and im getting one of the lights she has I used to own one before when I had budgies so im gonna get one.I dont need anymore help on this thread I already got all the help I need.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

Okay. If you'd prefer I don't respond to your posts, then I won't. Good luck with your birds.


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

enigma731 said:


> Okay. If you'd prefer I don't respond to your posts, then I won't. Good luck with your birds.


Oh no I didnt mean it like that I dont mind you responding to my posts I should have been more specific in my first post.


----------



## galactickiwi (Feb 4, 2015)

all i know is my vet told me birds should have something as close to a 12 hour natural daylight-12 hour night cycle as they can get, since that's what they would have in the wild...fluorescent lighting doesn't quite do the trick there. 

if the bulb youre talking about is an avian bulb specifically designed to mimic sunlight then that's definitely better. though it may be cheaper and easier to just leave the blinds open all day but you do you


----------



## Brandon2k14 (Nov 26, 2014)

galactickiwi said:


> all i know is my vet told me birds should have something as close to a 12 hour natural daylight-12 hour night cycle as they can get, since that's what they would have in the wild...fluorescent lighting doesn't quite do the trick there.
> 
> if the bulb youre talking about is an avian bulb specifically designed to mimic sunlight then that's definitely better. though it may be cheaper and easier to just leave the blinds open all day but you do you


I moved the cage closer to the window not in front.The cage is at the side of the window and the light shines right in their cage and Rocko went straight to the top of his cage and start chirping.Oh and its not a fluorescent light its one of those full spectrum lights and I would only have it on when it starts getting dark and when theyre ready for bed turn the lights off.


----------

